# Any Gamers want a SAD gamer to play along with post here!



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

Just thought it'd be a great idea to get us SAD people together online other then this website. 
So the idea is just post your console ID and games your currently playing so we can mingle.
Me I have PS3 and my user name is Riverspeed and I play Killzone 2 and MGS online alot but mainly Killzone 2 I have a Wii aswell (but honestly lets be serious)
so just thought i'd give this a go


----------



## Crushed Box (Oct 20, 2007)

Good idea, but personally, I don't do console gaming - just PC gaming, but maybe there's a title that's compatible between the platforms.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

PSN - vault20008 (I mostly play World At War, Killzone 2, Motorstorm, and Arkham Asylum)

Wii - (Getting one at Christmas, will change this when I get one)

360 - Don't have one

STEAM - breakingbenjamin93


----------



## Rosey (Aug 29, 2009)

I currently have a Wii with me for a few days (it's my boyfriend's). If anyone plays Super Smash Bros: Brawl then my friend code is 0087-8590-7552. Don't have to be the best or anything, I just like having people to play with.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

once the new battle.net comes, along with diablo 3 and starcraft 2. you all can definately bet on seeing me on there!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

If anyone wants to play Resident Evil 5 with me on the 360 pm me or send me an invite or whatever.

360 ID: wituckius


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I occasionally play COD 4, Halo 3, and Soul Calibur 4 on the 360.

xbox live ID: Sinkra


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Currently playing NWN. Diablo II, and COD 4.

Luckily, I refreshed my Diablo II bank/mule/item-holding characters on Battle.net today about five minutes before they expired, though I don't play it as much. I'm more into NWN.

Anyone want some free Diablo 2 items? Free IK perhaps?


----------



## VodkaLove (Nov 25, 2008)

*Aion!*

Anyone playing/going to play Aion? It'd be nice to have someone to chat with, explore the game with, etcc.. If so, you can find me as VodkaLove. x]


----------



## SchroedingersKatt (Jun 4, 2015)

Ayy steamname is schroedingers_kitty and i play dota 2 there and my psn is happyfeets321 where i play cod aw mostly rn but check my trophies for all my games if you want


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

I have online ps3 my gamertag = KawasakiKMX


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I find it that most of the time I've added someone from SAS to play with they never play with or even talk to me. From all the people I've added from the PSN, Xbox and Steam tags threads I've only gamed with and became genuine friends with about like two.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

*On: *PC
*Games:*
* Battle for Wesnoth
* FFXIV
* Terraria

Send a PM.


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

This is a good idea 

My PSN is *TheManMaverick* or you can add me to skype *HALover9000.* Im on my PS4 and Skype nearly everyday!

Some games I have for PS4 include Battlefield: Hardline, Bloodborne, GTA V and Minecraft.

I will most likely be getting Star Wars: Battlefront, COD: Black Ops 3, Need for Speed (2015), Fallout 4 and No Man's Sky as they come out.

If you're lonely playing games solo, then add me!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> I find it that most of the time I've added someone from SAS to play with they never play with or even talk to me. From all the people I've added from the PSN, Xbox and Steam tags threads I've only gamed with and became genuine friends with about like two.


 I've added tons of people over the years too, but have only played with about 3 people in total lol. I think this is just what happens on a SA site tbh.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

I have a PS3/4 and love playing co-op/mp with people, I use a mic 

Psn: ItsTotesSoFluffy


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Wii U: Super Smash Bros Wii U

Steam: TF2, CS:GO, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare, Portal 2, Garry's Mod, Path of Exile

I will buy GTA V full price if I have someone to play it with, otherwise will just wait for a massive sale.


----------



## applepie123 (Jul 6, 2015)

PSN: PrinnySquadDoood
I play on PS3, 4 and Vita. I have on PS4 Battlefield Hardline, Minecraft, Grand Theft Auto V and The Last of Us, which I play the most. Looking for some doods to annihilate the opposing team. I have a microphone too but you do not need to use one. Thanks!


----------



## Minaj (Feb 21, 2016)

I am Tariel978

I play Minecraft on PS4 at moment


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Playing FF14 (PC) on the Jenova server.
A friend to play with would be nice 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

